# Another Bench



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I am looking at building another bench and here is the basic design. The legs seem a little on the heavy side to me. I drew in another possible leg on the side that is smaller. 
The dimensions are:
Top - 22x11x1
Legs - 1" (2" at the base)
Supports (3/4" horizontals and 1/2" verticals)
Height of bench - 19"

The extra leg sample is 3/4" (2" at the base)

Any suggestions would be appreciated.:boat:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I really like your design. I think I'd go with the thicker legs. If you narrowed them down (even that little bit) I think you'd lose some of the aesthetics of the support elements. The size differential between the legs and the supports is what makes your design work IMO. If you reduced the size of the supports proportionally to a smaller leg, I think they might actually be too small to look attractive.

If you were to go with a slimmer leg, I think I'd also reduce the size of the foot. The 2" foot looks out of proportion to the slimmer leg. If you went that direction, I think a longer transition between the leg and foot (ankle?) like you have in the thicker legs would be appropriate.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

love the design, IMO the thicker legs look good. be sure to post updates as you get into the build process :thumbsup:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I think the heavy legs look better. Nice design, too.


----------



## ecuadee (Jun 28, 2012)

*Leg design*

This is just me, but I would like to see a leg tapered from1" to 7/8".Or maybe see the foot at 1 1/8".


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I am trying a different shape to the leg. There is a slight curve (1/8) moving from 1" at the top to 2" at the bottom.
Better or not?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

ThomasOSB said:


> I am trying a different shape to the leg. There is a slight curve (1/8) moving from 1" at the top to 2" at the bottom.
> Better or not?


Hmmmmmm, that leg makes the whole thing look decidedly less Mission style. I am not sure how I feel about it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I like the original better. To me, the curved/sloped leg doesn't fit with your side panels and takes away from the crisp lines of the bench.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I can't leave well enough alone. I liked the look of the third leg, but along with Phraedus I don't think it went with the rest of the bench. So...I redesigned the bench.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

ThomasOSB said:


> I can't leave well enough alone. I liked the look of the third leg, but along with Phraedus I don't think it went with the rest of the bench. So...I redesigned the bench.


Yes yes YES. I am excited to see this take shape. I love the leg shape and how it interacts with the other design changes. You've really made this design your own. Better still, it shares some visual cues from the shape of the legs in your previous bench. It will be another step in a lineage of benches. I am very very eager to see this project take shape. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rydan (Feb 19, 2013)

This, by far, is the best. Fluid lines, just overall looks good.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Phaedrus said:


> Yes yes YES. I am excited to see this take shape. I love the leg shape and how it interacts with the other design changes. You've really made this design your own. Better still, it shares some visual cues from the shape of the legs in your previous bench. It will be another step in a lineage of benches. I am very very eager to see this project take shape. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


A great big +1. Not much more to say other than what a great design!:thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Why do I keep tinkering with the design?!?:huh:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

ThomasOSB said:


> Why do I keep tinkering with the design?!?:huh:


No kidding--knock it off and start building already! The curved seat is a nice addition as well. You are making more work for yourself with that seat shape, but it will almost certainly be more comfortable. Moving away from a flat surface definitely distinguishes it visually as less of a short table and more of a seat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I like it. Now please build it!


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I really wanted to get in the shop this weekend. I carved out the time in my schedule ... But a cold virus decided that it had other plans. I have decided however that short of the Second Coming I will be in the shop next weekend. Though I will only be able to fit in a couple of hours.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

I like the last design, it's cool to watch your ideas shift. Post pics of this build!


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

You can find the build thread over at the Project Showcase.


----------

